# Which One ... CRGW vs LWC Cardiff



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all,

We are currently at IVF Wales and hoping to start our second cycle at the end of the year (fingers crossed). However in case everything does not work out, (trying to remain positive ) I have been looking at clinics and was wondering what your opinions were on CRGW or LWC Cardiff? 

Thanks 
Laura x


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, 

We originally was going to go with LWC, we had a few appointments there and then had a break from it all as we were gutted we weren't eligible for egg sharing programme.  We then tried CRGW and found that it was much more of a welcoming clinic, and they done our scans on our first appointment rather than making us come back again, we also felt they explained things a little better!
But I am sure they are both good clinics


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Have you made a decision yet Laura?
We are having the same debate now.  My only experience so far with LWC was attending an open evening, where they did seem very focused on getting us through the door and getting the money.  My impression of them was that they were keen to get people to sign up as egg sharers as that's where they make their money, perhaps this is an unfair assumption as it was just based on one night but they did seem pretty hard sell to us.
CRGW are cheaper, we used them for an early pregnancy scan recently and everyone seemed very friendly.  As we were IVF wales patients a few years ago we recognised a few of the staff.  
Despite all this we will probably try LWC for one cycle at least.  As I work in Cardiff city centre it will be much easier for me to just walk over to appointments.  It depends if/where you work, but when we went for the scan at CRGW it took us over an hour to drive back to work mid morning due to the amount of traffic queuing to get onto the M4 and it's like that every day.  If you are hoping to fit in scans etc. at the start and end of the working day or around other commitments you may have to factor in how long you will be stuck in traffic.


----------



## Sexki11en (Oct 26, 2010)

I can only comment on CRGW as I have only had treatment there (well, in Wales anyway) and I wholeheartedly recommend them.  I would even say that if our cycle hadn't worked.  

The staff are friendly, it's easier on the pocket than most and they have different and even experimental protocols that just seem to work. 

I couldn't recommend them enough to be honest.  Good luck in your choice and treatment. 

SK x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I really can't speak highly enough of CRGW, especially after visiting a clinic in London last week with a view to cycling there (we won't be).  I've never been to LWC but we had a brief meeting with them at the Fertility Show in Cardiff and just didn't warm to them. It could just be a personality clash. 
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Forgot to say that I work in the centre of Cardiff and it normally only takes me 25-30 mins to get to CRGW but I use the back roads rather than the M4.
Sara. xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey, thanks for replying.

I am leaning more towards CRGW. We live an hour/hour and a half from Cardiff so there is always going to be the element of travel for us, which means a half day is gone before we really get started. We have attended open evenings/days for both CRGW and LWC Swansea. In Swansea I wasn't all that impressed and I would have to have the procedures in Cardiff anyway, it would only be the scans in Swansea, so we thought that we may as well just go to somewhere in Cardiff if that was the case. However I have not been to an open day at LWC Cardiff yet, and thought that I may do a bit closer to the time. On their website they appear to be having very good success rates at the moment. I was impressed with CRGW and they seemed to take the time to explain everything, and like you say they are a little bit cheaper and with the extra medication I will need, then obviously that will be something that we will need to consider.

I was just wondering, as you see a lot of people commenting on CRGW and not so many on LWC and thought maybe there was a reason for this?

Obviously I am praying that everything works out on our next cycle or possibly even a next FET if we get any frosties, but just hoping that we get our appointment for December soon. Hate all the waiting. 

Good luck to all of you having treatment at the moment. 

Laura xx


----------



## bumbling (Jun 21, 2012)

Another +1 for CRGW (I've had no dealings with LWC). We live an hour and a half from Cardiff too, but it was always fairly stress-free - appointments were generally on time, there was always parking, and they always made allowances for the distance we were travelling when making appointments etc.

Generally I found them professional and friendly, and it was the first time on my IVF journey that I felt I was being treated as a thinking, feeling adult rather than a part on a conveyor belt.

Best of luck with your decision, and your cycle!

B


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I think the reason there is more CRGW chat is because the IVFwales board was well established (when they were still taking private patients) and when CRGW opened they took a few of the staff and lots of the patients with them, so initially at least a lot of the regulars were on the CRGW thread and it's kept going from there.  I don't think the lack of LWC chat is necessarily a reflection on the clinic, if that makes sense?


----------



## willow100 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

I can only comment on CRGW also. I have not cycled with them yet, I had to wait for my tubes to be removed before i can get started. But now they are out, there is no stopping me!!   

I attended a free consultation with them about 5 months ago, and I must say going from The Exeter clinic to CRGW there is such a huge difference. They are very welcoming, and like everyone else says they explain everything to you in a lot more detail. They actually scanned me at my first consultation, and that`s when they discovered my bilateral hydrosalpinxes.   Thank you Exeter    I have my planning appointment on the 4th Nov for egg sharing, so fingers crossed I start my cycle in a month or so   We have to travel from Devon which is 2 hours away, but well worth it   I am sure LWC is a great clinic, but for me it`s CRGW all the way based on their reviews. 

Good luck with deciding, and lots of baby dust  

W xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I have signed up to the next LWC open evening on the 7th of November, so I will report back with my impressions.


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh yes please do. I am waiting for then to do another Saturday open day.


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi joeyrella

How did the open evening go at LWC? X


----------



## Frankycat (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi 

I can only comment on CRGW, we switched from Bristol and the hope they gave us, the specific tailored treatment was fantastic, I couldn't rate them high enough, everyone we dealt with were superb and we finally got the result we had hoped and prayed for for over 5 years.  I think they are brilliant.

Good luck


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

The open evening was not really what I was expecting - they were just doing individual chats in a private room as the weather was terrible and they didn't think many would turn up.  I was talked through the treatment process and told that the treatment they would recommend would depend on my AMH.  I didn't really come away knowing anything I didn't already know from previous treatments and having a good look on their website.  Perhaps if I hadn't already had treatment it would have been more useful.  As my husband was unable to attend that evening she said we could ring at any time and ask to go in and have a quick chat with a nurse and a look around.  Maybe ringing and asking for that would be an option for those of you who can't make the open evening sessions? 
The clinic seemed very nice, everything spotlessly clean and modern and the staff I met were very friendly.  I am still a little unsure of using them - I can't shake the feeling they are very money orientated even though they didn't try and rush me in to anything.  I guess ultimately all clinics are money orientated!  The woman said there is no waiting time for initial consultations and I could start treatment pretty much whenever I was ready.  As you will see from my signature I have had a traumatic time recently so I will probably give it a few months and then book a consultation.


----------

